# LCP vs. LCP II



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

We had an early Christmas, and Dad being an old softy, I gave my LCP to my Daughter. She own's a Bersa .380, but finds it a bit large for daily carry. After shooting a few magazines through the LCP she said she needed to get one. At any rate I need to replace it of course. The thing is LCP at local store is $199.00, LCP II $260.00. Is the II that much better? This gun for me is in no way and EDC gun. It will probably be carried rarely as I prefer larger sized and caliber handguns for daily carry. Also, I saw that extra magazines were $ 40.00, seems a bit high or is that the going rate? I should have just smiled and said, yes, good idea, but who can turn s Daughter at Christmas? She also liked my .45 CZ 97, but I have to draw the line somewhere. A side note: My Daughter is 5'4 and weighs maybe 110. But didn't think the 97 was too big or recoiled too much.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One of the two (the LCP II?) doesn't have a magazine safety, so it can be fired while changing magazines (if you need to).
This is a very valuable feature.
Magazine safeties are the spawn of the Schumer Lawyers Devil.

Your daughter is larger than my wife, Jean. But Jean really enjoys shooting the 1911 in .45 ACP.
Jean carries a .380 because there is no way that she could conceal a 1911 on her body.
Her choice for carry was the Kel-Tec P-3AT.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I picked the LCP II. I like the no magazine safety and the better sights. The grips are much better, too. The trigger is totally different. If your used to a LCP trigger, your in for a surprise. I started the normal LCP trigger take up and Bang! More like an SA trigger. I fired a few different brands of ammunition and the gun fed them all except Tula brand steel case. Three failures to feed out of five shots. The holster that Ruger provided worked really well. I'm not a pocket carry guy, but I was impressed with how well it worked. Ruger could have provided a second magazine, but they didn't. I'm not converted to .380 by any means, but I can see this gun as a very good option for those times you simply can't carry a larger gun. One proviso is you won't be firing a gun like this for fun. It has quite the snap. I'm satisfied with it up to ten yards, after that not so much. I'm not going to buy larger grips, change the sights, buy a special trigger or get a fancy holster for it. It's a last ditch gun and that's how I'll treat it. Always in addition to a 9X19 or .45 ACP unless I absolutely can't carry on of those.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I just got two extended Ruger magazines for my regular (Well it's a Custom) LCP and my LCP II, both those guns have Hogue Handsall grip sleeves. The sleeves on the regular LCP actually plug into the bottom of the grip handle, in another forum or thread someone wondered if that would prevent using the extended magazine on that gun with the sleeve. It does not hinder it in anyway The LCP II was never in doubt, and indeed it works fine. They both work fine and they don't hinder pocket carry for me either.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Have the LCP ll with the Hogue Handsall grip sleeve and while the Ruger supplied pocket holster is fine I really like the Sticky Holster I bought and use instead.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rugerron said:


> Have the LCP ll with the Hogue Handsall grip sleeve and while the Ruger supplied pocket holster is fine I really like the Sticky Holster I bought and use instead.


Yeah, I agree. The pocket holsters Ruger has in there is ok, but they tend to pull out with the gun. I have four of the Ruger ones, the the older ones are more pliable, and tend to stay in the pocket better on the draw.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use an Uncle Mike's holster for my LCP. Used the holster for years now


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Owned a number of these guns and shot them until you could not shoot them any longer. Personally there is no contest, the LCP GEN 2 not LCPll is a much better gun. Never could figure out why Ruger went from the smooth DAO of the GEN 2 to the weird trigger of the LCPll. The only thing I can come up with is that over the years I have seen the majority of owners "Target Shoot" them rather than fast action. I have other pocket guns now, but if I were to choose which one, I personally would not own a LCP ll. Not made for carry and now safe. JMO


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I do not like the regular LCP Gen 2 trigger that much with it's uncomfortable ridges, but the LCP Custom Gen 2 has a Smooth Face anodized trigger, way better sights, and a factory Stainless Steel guide rod, all in all a big improvement.

The LCP II's trigger is no weirder than a Glock's to me, maybe a bit better. Safe as I am.

I carry both alternating when I change clothes, at home.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I picked the LCP II. I like the no magazine safety and the better sights. The grips are much better, too. The trigger is totally different. If your used to a LCP trigger, your in for a surprise. I started the normal LCP trigger take up and Bang! More like an SA trigger. I fired a few different brands of ammunition and the gun fed them all except Tula brand steel case. Three failures to feed out of five shots. The holster that Ruger provided worked really well. I'm not a pocket carry guy, but I was impressed with how well it worked. Ruger could have provided a second magazine, but they didn't. I'm not converted to .380 by any means, but I can see this gun as a very good option for those times you simply can't carry a larger gun. One proviso is you won't be firing a gun like this for fun. It has quite the snap. I'm satisfied with it up to ten yards, after that not so much. I'm not going to buy larger grips, change the sights, buy a special trigger or get a fancy holster for it. It's a last ditch gun and that's how I'll treat it. Always in addition to a 9X19 or .45 ACP unless I absolutely can't carry on of those.
> View attachment 16837


Nice


----------

